
Death of the smartphone and what comes after - DiabloD3
http://www.businessinsider.com/death-of-the-smartphone-and-what-comes-after-2017-3
======
jmnicolas
If I understand this article correctly in 10 years all these big software
companies that never managed to make a 2d UI logical, intuitive and coherent
will try to put the same shit (but in 3d ... yeah) directly in my brain ?

Hell no.

And at one point I'm going to start to believe the conspiracy theories about
"their" plan to implement the Matrix IRL ...

Color me not unenthusiastic for a world where our lives are even more sucked
up by virtuality.

